# pelvichromis pulcher



## Tracy191 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have just started my Cichlid journey with a beautiful pair of pelvichromis pulcher. They were sold to me as "Kribs" and they were ready to spawn in the store! I brought them home, got them a suitable broken flower pot, and lady fish went right to work. The male then ate the beautifully placed eggs. What can you expect on such short notice, right? I fed them a varied diet, but they really like frozen brine shrimp. In 16 days mama was ready to go again. Eggs were placed in a different spot inside the pot, and I watched and waited, trying to disturb them as little as possible. In 4 or 5 days the eggs started to look raggedy, and then they were gone. I just assumed another failure of some sort. During the course of a routine water change, WOW!! look out!! there's a little school of fry down in the substrate, alternately protected by mom and dad!! Soon after discovery, mama started bringing them out in the open occasionally, like she's showing them to me. I love these fish. Never attributed a personality of such character to a fish! So now the little school of 8 sturdy fry are approx. 3/8" long and seem able to forage for food on their own. Here is the problem: Mama appears to be filling up with eggs again. Will the parents spawn again? and if so will they turn on their first offspring with new eggs/fry to attend to? Should I move the fry to another tank to grow? Are they big enough to be independent of parental guidance? Someone with experience please let me know what to do!


----------



## Crazy4Fish (Nov 22, 2008)

Congratulations! =D> :dancing: =D> :thumb:


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i am a new krib father  i love these lil guys more than ANY of my other fish.. i have about 30 fry right now.. half in breeder net.. half to run with momma and poppa.. i love em so much.. but from what i gather they breed like roaches.. love my pulvicachromis pulcher


----------



## MauiGups (Sep 2, 2008)

I hate you...kidding
I've been trying forever to get my kribs to spawn (6 months with nothing in a community tank). *** moved them to a new tank, and it looks like they're trying

Congrats though! I cant imagine how cool it must be to watch the fry and parents. I love my kribs way more then my other fish. Theyre so colorful and full of energy


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi! I got a pair of kribs a couple of weeks ago and now it appears that we have fry! I've seen 3 or 4 at once, but mostly they are staying hidden. I'm not even certain how old they are. Would you suggest baby brine shrimp or something else? Right now I don't have anything for them - although I understand that they'll eat the algae build up. 
I'm new to kribs and am very excited to have them!

(Previously had tanganyikans).


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Kribs are a great beginner cichlid. They're packed with color and personality. I used to supply the local fish stores with fry until no one could get rid of them anymore. They breed like roaches. Keeping them in with other fish will help trim the #'s for you.


----------



## tikva18 (Jul 27, 2007)

For the past 15 years I've kept mbuna (2 years), tanganyikan (13/14ish years) , and 6 months of very frustrating experience with south american dwarves (I couldn't figure out what was going wrong - turned out there was a parasite picking off fish  ) - now that that is solved I'm starting back. When I saw the kribs in my lfs, I just thought they looked so great - i decided to go with them instead of the south american dwarfs...


----------

